# Recurve quivers



## WYO DIY ELK (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a Kodiak Magnum and was thinking of the Selway 6 arrow. But I have the holes for the Bear 7 arrow. 
What is your opinions on these two or any others? Thanks for the help.

HANK


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*If it were my bow...*

I'd make use of existing mounting points in the bow, rather than to creat additional ones. But... that's just me. 

If I opt for a bow mounted quiver for mine (which doesn't have mounting points drilled into it), I'll go with a slip on quiver (rather than drilling my bow).


----------



## Jake T (May 31, 2008)

i have the slip on selway 6 arrow. i like it much more than the great northern i used to use. no noticable problems and it keeps the arrows pretty secure.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Which selway are you talking about?? Randy


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Can't beat a good hip quiver.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I can't reccomend a bow quiver (never liked them). If you aren't stuck on a bow quiver, my suggestion is the Safari Tuff "Arrowmaster". Best, and most versitile, quiver I've ever used.

Chad


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

Pick your quiver on how and where you hunt. If you mainly hunt from treestands, then you can get by with using a lot of quivers, but if you hunt out west, quivers like the Arrowmaster are very ackward to use. They are big, don't carry well with daypacks, and get in the way of grunt tubes.
No matter how many quivers I try, I always go back to a boqquiver. The Selway will be a little lighter then then Bear, and will sit closer to the bow then the Bear, which will help with not torqueing the bow. I think the Selway would be a little better.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I have to disagree. I hunted elk in CO last fall, and if I get to go again my Arrowmaster will be the quiver I take. I used a large daypack every day I hunted, and my quiver wasn't in the way at all. I didn't use any large calls, but I carried a lot of stuff. I'd imagine the type and style daypack you use would have an effect as much as the quiver.

I've tried to find something wrong with mine, and can't. It's worked great for me in a blind, in a treestand, in the mountains, in thick woods, in creek-bottoms.....you get the picture.

'Course, like everything else, opinions vary. Personally, I can't stand a bow quiver. The negatives for me is it makes my bow feel awkward and off balance, lots of extra movement whenever my bow moves, lots of potential for noise if anything were to get loose or an arrow isn't placed properly.....

I'm very picky about quivers. I used to hunt primarily from a treestand, and just any quiver doesn't work too well from those--especially a climber. Now I hunt from the ground more, and I'm even worse about picking a quiver. I've tried different bow quivers, hip quivers, back quivers, lakota syle quivers, homemade quivers, etc. etc. etc. I hate to think how much money I've spent on different quivers. The only ones I use now is my tournament quiver from Cedar Ridge (Art Vincent), and my Arrowmaster.

'Course that's just my opinion.

Chad


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Can't beat a good bow quiver, back and side quivers get hung up on everything if they don't you aint hunting  .

Seriously there are many choices and you'll find someone who loves each one. Myself I don't much care for bow quivers but use them because everything else I've tried got in the way or snagged on stuff.

Bow quiver, is out of the way and your arrows are always right where you need them.

Back or side quiver, frees up your bow and can carry a lot more arrows.

Take your pick.. Randy


----------



## Ammohouse (Jun 9, 2007)

Personally I like a bow quiver and I love the Selway products!!!
I buy a quiver, put it on my bow and it stays there!!!
I don't swap between bows with them. I tune the bow with the quiver and I always shoot with the quiver on.
I'm short and have always hated hip quivers, seem like I always get hung up on something.
The only time I use a back quiver is rabbit/squirrel hunting.
Selway all the way for me!!!!!


----------



## Crowdog (Aug 30, 2005)

We carry our grunt tubes on the right side, a Hoochie Momma dangling off the pack on the right side so you can cow call without movement, and the Arrowmaster is just in the way. With a daypack or a lumbar pack, I'd rather use a mini catquiver, it's lighter, smaller, and easier to move around. 
Try crawling with a side quiver or the Arrowmaster, through the sage. My arrows are always on the bow, within easy reach, and a quiver gives a light recurve or longbow a little more added weight. Nothing beats a good bowquiver.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

I prefer having my quiver on the bow. Arrows are right where you need them and it's never gotten in the way for me.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ammohouse said:


> Personally I like a bow quiver and I love the Selway products!!!
> I buy a quiver, put it on my bow and it stays there!!!
> I don't swap between bows with them. I tune the bow with the quiver and I always shoot with the quiver on.
> I'm short and have always hated hip quivers, seem like I always get hung up on something.
> ...


I'd never seen these before, but I'm ordering one right now! That looks like a really good setup.


----------

